# Does anyone else lost interest over the winter months?



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Now that the evenings are lighter and weather is starting to perk up, I'm again looking forward to getting back into it, but does anyone else completely lose interest over the winter months?

Don't get me wrong, I still wash it properly when I get the chance but other than that I completely forget about detailing over the winter. Maybe if I had a garage or somewhere indoors to do it during the dark/cold months this wouldn't be the case?


Anyone else like this?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup, started to lose interest last winter and it carried on all year till this winter, then someone drive into my car and wrote it off and I have zero interest at all

Think I'm gonna sell 90% of my gear


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Yup, started to lose interest last winter and it carried on all year till this winter, then someone drive into my car and wrote it off and I have zero interest at all
> 
> Think I'm gonna sell 90% of my gear


Not thinking of quitting are ya? :doublesho


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The winter months mean it's just routine washes for me, now Spring is here we can all think about detailing our cars, just think about a nice warm dry, bright day detailing then afterwards sitting down to a cool beer and admiring your handy work.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

For me I havent really lost any interest in detailing over the winter months. I havent got a garage but as the car get filthy so much quicker, the washes are more 'interesting' 

But yeah, it does wear a bit thin when the day after a wash the car is back to square one after one drive


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Got a new car in January, lost interest in the beginning of winter but I froze my nuts of cleaning it whenever I could after lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Both the cars get neglected till the summer, cbf with the bad weather


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I wouldn't say I lose interest, I get a wee bit frustrated that the cars don't look as good as they should. I tend to just Snowfoam and power wash to take most of the crud off about twice a week, with a good wash every weekend. 

I like the beer idea Soul Boy - perhaps we should all take two or three and then our handywork will look much better than it actually is lol. 

Cooks


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't lose interest and still try to squeeze in a wash and some sort of protection top up, be it tough coat, wet coat or something along those lines to keep protection going until spring comes.


----------



## liam1 (Jul 18, 2010)

ive been of work for four months due to knee injury then surgery, getting back on my feet now so really looking forward to getting stuck into our cars, they are desperate for a good detail, ive got a new car in that time too so very keen on getting stuck into that one.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

I cant stand it when my cars dirty. Ill be out cleaning my car through the winter.. only rain keeps me away


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Yup, started to lose interest last winter and it carried on all year till this winter, then someone drive into my car and wrote it off and I have zero interest at all
> 
> Think I'm gonna sell 90% of my gear


Oi what you talking about,you konw where to drop the gear off.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Yes, i have lost the interest from last June i would say. It seems to have been non stop rain from then. The Shuma is now starting to look really tatty. Rust on the front arches, sills. Wing mirrors need painted and the front bumper was bumped a few weeks back as well in a carpark. I just wash it now, its not been polished in well over a year and was last waxed with topaz October i think.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

KIMO!!!! dooon't go your my kinda mentor!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Only the rain keeps me in. I wash more over winter than summer.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

If you truly want you car to be as good as it can be, then winter is the most important period. 
Regular washes and cleaning out the nooks and crannies is very important. Think of it as winter base training ready for the race season


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I carry on the best i can during winter. 
Very disheartening cleaning the car only for it to get dirty again but cant be helped. Rather clean it than drive it dirty for long.☺


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Too cold and dark for me. It's dark when I leave for work and dark when I'm coming home so the cars tend to be snow foamed only. Think I have only washed them twice since Nivember including this weekend which was great weather! Doing my spring prep next week when I am off work. Now got 3 cars to do as my daughter is learning to drive! Not doing much with my wife's one as she is waiting for the new one to arrive-black which should be interesting.


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ive only got back into car cleaning since january as thats when i got my current car, didn't have " my own" car for years before that so had no intrest in up keep of a car i didnt care about. Ive done a rutine wash every weekend since january. So im still keen! Doubt i will be so keen come next winter. Although i agree with the other comments that winter is more important than summer, salt, mud, grit seems to impact more than just the dusty haze that apprears in summer " what summer?" Lol.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I still wash the car regularly during winter, but only use quick application products or top ups like AG AquaWax and AS Topaz and wash n waxs.



Between November and April, I tend to loose interest in claying, polishing, proper waxs, and trim/ tyre dressings.



I give the car a proper long, deep clean in April and October (ish) and try to get as many others in as I can between those times.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

For me, its a bit like gardeners who plow through seed catalogues during the winter planning their spring planting. Apart from giving the car regular washes, I spend the winter reading up on new detailing products and techniques planning what to buy and try as soon as the better weather gets here.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Wash regularly during the winter and top up with wax at every wash.

It is disheartening when you wash it and the next day you'd never have known, but the way I look at it is if you let it slide too much it is so much harder to get it back.

And that's even if you can get it back.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Kept on top through the winter mostly as I it can be downheartning
Great feeling when in the company car park when my car is only clean one though


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

GleemSpray said:


> I still wash the car regularly during winter, but only use quick application products or top ups like AG AquaWax and AS Topaz and wash n waxs.
> 
> Between November and April, I tend to loose interest in claying, polishing, proper waxs, and trim/ tyre dressings.
> 
> I give the car a proper long, deep clean in April and October (ish) and try to get as many others in as I can between those times.


Yeah this is exactly what I meant, just a top up with a spray on type product to keep up some protection - but just maintenance rather than 'detailing' per se.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Never lose interest, always did and will look after cars. With the winter elements it is natural to feel you are doing less, might be compensating, crossing loss of interest with withdrawal symptoms. These threads crop up at times, folk say the are packing up or cutting back. Like Kimo above, he has said it before but still here. Bit harsh someone thanking him for doing it though :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not going anywhere, spend less time on here as it is, just gonna clear gear out

Went before but got a lot of pms from old friends or people wanting advice so stayed around lol


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Spending less time :doublesho 3 mins to reply, you must have been 24/7


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

shine247 said:


> Spending less time :doublesho 3 mins to reply, you must have been 24/7


I would have taken less than 1 before lol


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Not going anywhere, spend less time on here as it is, just gonna clear gear out
> 
> Went before but got a lot of pms from old friends or people wanting advice so stayed around lol


You putting any for sale threads up? :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> You putting any for sale threads up? :thumb:


Yeah when I Cba venturing to the garage lol


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

I lose more in summer, less to clean and everyones at it, winter is where your car stands out and you get to enjoy how things work under pressure imho


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't lose interest but have to get practical - a good winter prep will see me through winter with a regime of snow foam / maintainance washes and a wax top up now and again. However discovered BSD this winter which has negated the need for the wax top ups and speeded up the weekly winter wash regime - dodging the rain bursts ! Spend the rest of the time planning the spring operations !


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't spend hours over the winter and try to get a prep done before the weather closes in and salt on the roads. So a maintenance wash and a speed wax see's us through, I don't love it so much I need to be out in all temperatures, it was nice today to spend a couple hours cleaning the car it was nice out and I enjoy it when it's like that.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

in the winter i tend do more mechanical and non cleaning jobsto my cars as its a waste of time worrying about a clean car as5 mins after cleaning it many again.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

I definitely put things off a little in winter if the car is really mucky but the weather is still cold and horrible I might just give it a quick blast off with the PW to get rid of the salt. Most the car usually goes without a wash though is 3 weeks even in winter


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Winter? Salt? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Winter sees me cleaning as regular, but I spend more time at garage forecourts using their PW lance to minimise the salt.

Sent from my Honor, using tapaslapawapatalk


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Couldn't say I lose interest - more like 'I have less energy and enthusiasm' for it.

I feel more 'forced' to keep on top of things with all the rain and dirty roads out there...

...I like to know that I'm not being timed out by the sun too!! That REALLY bugs me when you're trying to bring it back to where it should be (paintwork wise) and all of a sudden it's pitch black at 3pm!! <grrrrr!>


----------



## Kop2606 (Apr 12, 2016)

Never lose interest, washed car every week, with a quick coat of auto smart stardust. Hate salt settling on the paint. Now getting ready for a major Spring clean..... &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

All set for a days cleaning and th snow started. More salt on the roads if it gets worse. Grrrr


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

There was several weeks where the cars were absolutely wrecked, and I wanted to give them a clean...Even a quick one but the rain was almost always torrential whenever I was free 
Weekdays are also a no go because it's dark when I get home


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

goto say i never stop cleaning mine as the powerwashes perminanlty connected in the garage and set up so i can just pop the garage door up pull the hose out for a quick blow over ,i dred to think what the new neibours say opposite as there always seem to pull up each day as im jet washing the car lol even in the rain and dark .


----------

